# Bayonet cap light bulbs



## Mouton (Mar 17, 2013)

My wife brought some cherished side lights and lamps to Spain from the UK, all of which have "Bayonet (BC) Cap" fittings, large and small, but of course the standard here is threaded (roscado). Does anyone have any leads as to where, maybe in the coast, I could pick some BC bulbs as the wife is cracking up here, I don't suppose you can even hand carry this type of thing across next time (being glass) and if in the hold luggage it might be a lottery if they survive the journey. Any info most appreciated.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Decent ferreterias sell a small converter which has a bayonet fitting to go into the lamp and a thread on top. We converted all our UK lamps using these fittings. Also, a number of small shops that sell 'everything' sometimes sell bayonet light bulbs. There is one in Frigiliana that sells them.


----------



## Mouton (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to hear about the adaptor but we live inland Alicante, totally Spanish, and I don't think there would be much demand for these, but your info is very much appreciated and I'll now keep an eye for these in the "todo" shops around here, cheers!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can find where your nearest Leroy Merlin is, they sell the adaptors. It's where we got ours from.


----------



## Mouton (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Thrax, there is one in Elche about 45mins away from us, any idea what they are called in the store? We will visit there this week to see if we can buy some?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

These any good?

Ahorre con bombillas led y el Adaptador de Casquillo B22 Bayoneta a E27


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thats helpful . thank you , I also have a couple of lamps I have packed to bring that take bayonet bulbs , I have a supply to pack and hoped there would be a solution in Spain


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Not forgetting that you may well be able to change the fitting itself (have done so myself)


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

And last but not least, there's always Ebay.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

or Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LIGHT-SOCKET-CONVERTER-SCREW-BAYONET/dp/B001DNAANU


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> or Amazon
> 
> 10pcs LAMP LIGHT SOCKET CONVERTER SCREW E27 -B22: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting


I think the OP wants to go the other way though - be able to screw bulbs into a bayonet fitting but I see there are more links to get to where they need to be 

Can you also get the smaller varieties?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I think the OP wants to go the other way though - be able to screw bulbs into a bayonet fitting but I see there are more links to get to where they need to be
> 
> Can you also get the smaller varieties?


There are various options on there. I only gave that as an example.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

VFR said:


> Not forgetting that you may well be able to change the fitting itself (have done so myself)


Yes I'd have thought that would be the most straight forward option, provided the fitting isn't recessed in some way that prevents you from accessing it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They don't appear to deliver the option the OP wants to Spain so they would have to post to a friend in UK for them to forward them on. As my secret friend, Mr Positive, always says, 'there is no such thing as a problem, only a solution.'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We had a couple of hanging light fittings with multiple bulbs (the sort you have in a large hallway or over a dining table) - one had UK bayonet fitting the other had US style very small screw fittings. I replaced all with Spanish ES fittings and rewired them at the same time. I do, however have a reading lamp on which the former solution won't work, however I had taken the precaution of getting a couple of converters from Maplin before we left the UK so no problem.


----------

